
WakeMate Android Demo - michaelfairley
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/06/25/wakemate-android-demo/
======
cullenking
2 Weeks since I have asked for a refund and was told it would be coming
shortly, still nothing. They can't even ship my own money back to me :\

